# Led verte Magic Mouse qui clignote



## viniwingsuit (15 Janvier 2011)

Salut tous,

Sur mon I Mac, le message de batterie faible c'est affiché.
J'ai donc changé les piles.
Depuis, la Led verte de la souris clignote et je n'ai plus la main sur mon I Mac ....... ?

Savez-vous a quoi cela est dû ?
Les piles sont pleines, ce sont des rechargeables.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## anneee (15 Janvier 2011)

Elle clignote lorsqu'elle recherche ton iMac:

- essaie de cliquer sur ta magic mouse, cela doit suffire pour créer la connection.

- si cela ne fonctionne pas, vérifie que le bluetooth est activé sur ton iMac.


----------



## NQuoi (15 Janvier 2011)

Je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui fait une mauvaise manip, ou quoi, mais à chaque changements de batteries j'ai le même problème et j'ai maintenant une souris filaire de secours pour "forcer via l'icone bluetooth" la connexion de la Magic!


----------



## ÉB (15 Janvier 2011)

viniwingsuit a dit:


> Salut tous,
> 
> Savez-vous a quoi cela est dû ?
> Les piles sont pleines, ce sont des rechargeables.
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai lu quelque part que le matériel n'appréciait pas trop les accus
Cela fonctionnait parfaitement (et durablement) avant où tu as profité de devoir changer pour mettre des accus ?


----------



## viniwingsuit (15 Janvier 2011)

J'avais déjà des accus avant, et cela fonctionnait parfaitement avant.

Et comment pourrais-je vérifier le bluetooth de mon I Mac sans souris ?


----------



## viniwingsuit (15 Janvier 2011)

RESOLU .....

J'ai éteint l'I Mac en restant trois quatre secondes sur le bouton,
Puis redémarré,
et la souris s'est initialisée.


----------



## Average Joe (13 Mars 2011)

Bon, je remonte ce topic... Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve que la Magic Mouse prend des plombes à se connecter au Mac une fois des nouvelles piles (rechargeables) installées. Ça me l'a encore fait aujourd'hui. J'espère que le magic trackpad va plus vite, je compte l'utiliser au moins quand la souris est en cours de synchronisation. :rateau:


----------

